# herbs



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

i am just now getting into growing and dehydrating my own herbs. would like to know if someone can tell me how to use the dried herbs in relation to the fresh. so far i have only used fresh herbs.things like oregano.thyme,parsley mint,etc.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

I usually halve the dried amount needed. Say a recipe calls for 2 Tbsp of fresh oregano, I use 1 Tbsp of dried. Hope this helps


----------

